# help - will 2001 altima seats and panel fit in 1998?



## garige (Aug 21, 2005)

I recently got a 1998 altima and almost done with the engine work and changed the carpet. Now i am thinking of changing the seats and door panels too. They are really dirty and i dont want to drive my car like that.

I happend to find a 2001 altima in a junkyard with good leather seats and interior. They offered me all seats and door panels for a resonable price. Just wondering if seats and door panels from 2001 will fit in 1998? 

Mine is 1998 GXE and the car i want to transfer parts from is 2001 GLE.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Sid:newbie:


----------



## garige (Aug 21, 2005)

*some help pls?*

Anyone?

Any help is greatly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## makavelimel (Jan 26, 2006)

*90% sure*

I'm pretty sure it will fit but you can check the seat brackets at the bottom to see how apart(distance) are the screws from each other and compare them to the 01 seats.


----------



## garige (Aug 21, 2005)

*Thanks a lot*

I am going to do change the seats some time this next week. I will tell you how it goes

Thanks
Sid


----------

